
Why I just bought 90 B2X (Bitcoin SegWit2X futures) - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@bartjellema/why-i-just-bought-90-b2x-bitcoin-segwit2x-futures-f94d0ee13eb9
======
guiomie
Could this type of scenario happen in the current financial markets? Could
someone buy futures on a product/financial instrument that doesn't even exist?

------
mbgaxyz
Some questions come to mind:

When was the final decision made to cancel Segwit2X?

Who was involved in the decision making process?

Who knew about the discussions regarding the decision?

Were the futures being marketed and sold with prior knowledge of the
possibility of cancellation?

~~~
sova
That really sucks for this guy now that it is canceled. Any chance of getting
his investment of $1000/coin back I wonder? I know they [segwit2x peeps]
spooled up B2X rigs a couple months ago and had been "mining" [correct me if
I'm off] but it seemed like a very quiet group working on it. That post on the
linuxfoundation site states that they did not want to risk dividing the
bitcoin network when fewer than 30% were for the fork.

------
dumbfounder
Ouch.

